# Harbor freight lathe 65345 belt



## Nate10 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey everybody! New to this site and I need some help! I have a model 65345 harbor freight lathe and I cannot find a belt! Someone please help lol


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have the old belt or remnants if so take to an auto parts store they should be able to match. If not take a string and wrap around bothe pulleys on the belt path mark the string where the end meets the string meazsure this and measure the width of the pulley groove (at widest) take these measurement in and should be able to get close, or go buy a link belt.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I used a link belt and the lathe worked better.
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=link%20belt


----------

